# quantity surveyor



## ania1980

Field and topic:
Hi, Does anybody know how to translate into spanish 'quantity surveyor'?


Sample sentence:
quantity surveyor


----------



## cabazorro

I think that you find the meaning of quantity survey because surveyor is a profession  
surveyor :"Topografo"

survey: levantamiento, planimetria, apeo, estudio, examen (naut) levantar un plano, o una planimetria

quantity: cantidad
-survey, *computo de cantidades de trabajo*

"diccionario para ingenieros" Publisher CECSA by Luis A. Robb

Quantity survey: *estudio de cantidades de trabajo*, *computo de cantidades de trabajo*

"diccionario politecnico" publisher limusa

by Rafael Garcia Diaz


----------



## ania1980

Gracias por contestarme. Pues si me gustaria trabajar de 'quantity surveyor' en Espana, como llamarias mi profesion?


----------



## cabazorro

Hola, no estoy muy seguro pero seria algo asi como agrimensor refiriendose a topografia y medicion espero estar en lo cierto

  saludos

Jorge


----------



## María Madrid

¿Y si nos explicas en qué consiste tu trabajo? Agrimensor/topógrafo son términos válidos en España. Lo que no podemos asegurarte es que sean los adecuados si no nos das más pistas. Saludos,


----------



## cabazorro

pudiera ser encuestador, dependiendo la actividad que desarrollarias


----------



## armanfer

Buenas noches.

Un poco tarde la respuesta, pero creo que el término adecuado es: "controlador de cantidades"


----------



## clipper

Hola a todos,

Soy "Quantity Surveyor" trabajando en España en el ámbito de construcción y después de dos años buscando una traducción adecuada me temo que no hay. Bueno, se lo puede explicar lo que es la tarea principal como hace armanfer con "controlador de cantidades" pero nunca he visto un puesto de trabajo o profesion que se llama así (en España).

En mi empresa (un contratista español) tenian el puesto de Quantity Surveyor hasta recientement y se lo llamaron así sin traducir.


----------



## armanfer

Efectivamente, en la empresa de ingeniería y construcción donde trabajo utilizan el término sin traducir, pero entiendo que "controlador de cantidades" es una traduccíón adecuada.

Saludos!


----------



## Freguila

Ya sé que es demasiado tarde, pero Quantity surveyor = Aparejador

Espero  que sirva de ayuda.


Flore


----------



## zaida7

Bueno, a lo mejor es tarde para el que creó el post, pero a mí me acaba de venir genial. No sabía a lo que se refería quantity surveyor, pero lo de aparejador creo que es la traducción perfecta (mi texto habla sobre diplomaturas e ingenierías técnicas, y aparecía  quantity surveyor, pero no sabía cómo traducirlo, así que muchas gracias!)


----------



## alacant

Freguila said:


> Ya sé que es demasiado tarde, pero Quantity surveyor = Aparejador
> 
> Espero que sirva de ayuda.
> 
> 
> Flore


 
Yo siempre he entendido que es aparejador.

Saludos, ala


----------



## Cubanboy

alacant said:


> Yo siempre he entendido que es aparejador.
> 
> Saludos, ala



Hi! What a big surprise! (like the lyrics of a Chicago's song).

I totally agree with you:

Aparejador.


but I have also seen it translated as:

Quantity Surveyor - supervisor / inspector de obra.

Kisses and hugs for you.


----------



## COLFIN

Hi Guys, 

To be totally honest with you I do not think you can translate it to a single profession in Spain. In the UK and other countries Surveyors are classified es eithe Building or Quantity Surveyors and they have nothing to do with "topografia" which would be setting out. Basically a QS is responsible for the costs of a project, a QS can either work for a construcion company or a developer. In Spain an Architect or an Aparejador with experience of costs would probably do the QS job, but it is not studied as at university level therefore if you want a true QS you would have to find one abroad with a QS degree. It is always a problem translating UK professionals withtin the construction industry because the number of academic qualifications in Spain related to building and construction are very limited (Architect and Aparejador).

Hope this has been useful info, 

cheers

colin


----------



## migoubinha

Hi everyone.

I have always thought that QS could be translated into spanish as "jefe de producción" - "técnico de producción" as these professionals work in costs and subcontractings in big consturctions to help the main responsible of the construction, more or less what Colfin said a QS does in the UK. And I am an "Ingeniero Técnico en Topografía" (which has no translation into english, by the way. Is not the same as Land Surveyor) and QS has absolutely nothing to do with Land Surveying, Geodesy, etc.  

Best.

P.S.: maybe in another two years someone can confirm my proposal.


----------



## BPG

There is a proffesion in Spanish called sometimes "Técnico de Control de Costes" who is usually hired for large construction works by the Project Management company that is in charge of the project. "Arquitecto Técnico" o "Aparejador" I think its not a good tranlation since their missions are broader than those of the QS.


----------

